# Leaf Tailed Geckos



## TURBO8 (Oct 1, 2009)

Hey All , 
Just purchased a pair of Southern Leaf-tailed Geckos (Phyllurus platurus) , was not really interested in they geckos before as i used to see them all the time when i was younger , but when i went to buy another Ackie the breeder showed me these ones and i was surprised to see Sth. Leaf tailed geckos that have such a light coloring with yellow colored lips and bright orange tubicles , so i left with a pair and at this stage they seem to stay that color all the time , if anyone else has any Southern Leaf Tailed geckos feel free to post up pics ! Cheers. Pete


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 1, 2009)

the orange things are mites, commonly found on saltuarius and phyllurus sp


----------



## reptilefan95 (Oct 1, 2009)

Hey mate congrats on your new buy, could you tell me the name of the breeder (pm me) cheers


----------



## TURBO8 (Oct 1, 2009)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> the orange things are mites, commonly found on saltuarius and phyllurus sp


 
Are you sure ??? as the orange spots lookl ike tubicles , you would think mites would attach themselves to other parts of the body ???if they are mites would a simple spray of TOD cure them ??if not its back to the breeder they go! luckly they have been quarantined away from my other reptiles as i have them in a click clack until there new enclosure arrives !


----------



## James..94 (Oct 1, 2009)

Cool leaf tail mate


----------



## Stranger (Oct 1, 2009)

There Not mites mate.. Thats just ryan and his Lame Sense of humour.


----------



## brigo (Oct 1, 2009)

If you dont mind me asking, did he have anymore?

Thanks mate!


----------



## gecko-mad (Oct 1, 2009)

awesome gecko


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 1, 2009)

they are gecko mites, its not my sense of humor, they arnt gonna do any harm


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 1, 2009)

I may be wrong just look at them through a microscope it is nothing to panic about at all, never seen a leaf tail without them :lol:

by the way, nice gecko, I wouldnt mind getting a pair either.

also, other animals wont catch them, I got a rescue gecko, phyllurus platurus a few years ago, it had a few, none of my other animals ever got it, treat the gecko anyway, unless you like orange dots


----------



## Serpentes (Oct 1, 2009)

Stranger said:


> There Not mites mate.. Thats just ryan and his Lame Sense of humour.


You are the funny one.

That gecko has mega-mites. They are peculiar to leaf-tails but I'd treat them for the sake of the geckoes. The mite casings are even on your fingertips in one pic (unless that's sand?).


----------



## TURBO8 (Oct 2, 2009)

Serpentes said:


> You are the funny one.
> 
> That gecko has mega-mites. They are peculiar to leaf-tails but I'd treat them for the sake of the geckoes. The mite casings are even on your fingertips in one pic (unless that's sand?).


 

Thats the sand from the enclosure on my hands  , ill give them a quick spray of TOD and see how i go from there !


----------



## TURBO8 (Oct 2, 2009)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> I may be wrong just look at them through a microscope it is nothing to panic about at all, never seen a leaf tail without them :lol:
> 
> by the way, nice gecko, I wouldnt mind getting a pair either.
> 
> also, other animals wont catch them, I got a rescue gecko, phyllurus platurus a few years ago, it had a few, none of my other animals ever got it, treat the gecko anyway, unless you like orange dots


 
Cheers Ryan , it hard to find much info on the Phyllurus platuras as they arent a commonly kept gecko in captivity , the breeded had another Male he was contemplating on selling , he was a little reluctant on selling me these ones as he said he only managed to hatch 3 of the 12 eggs from his adults and the take roughly 90+ days to hatch , ill give him a buzz and find out if you like ! Thanks again . Pete


----------



## spongebob (Oct 2, 2009)

TURBO8 said:


> Thats the sand from the enclosure on my hands  , ill give them a quick spray of TOD and see how i go from there !



Dont use TOD on geckos unless you want a dead gecko...

I'd be really interested in how detachable those 'mites' are....


----------



## TURBO8 (Oct 2, 2009)

spongebob said:


> Dont use TOD on geckos unless you want a dead gecko...
> 
> I'd be really interested in how detachable those 'mites' are....


 


Cheers Bob,lucky i just read the can and it says " Not for use with frogs, geckos, insects or other chemicaly sensitive animals" :shock: , im going to give David Vella at "Exotics Vet" a call tommorow and see what he can do ! i have found a little info about them on the net , and from what Ryan has said they only seem to affect the saltuarius and phyllurus sp and dont cause them any harm, but i dont want to take any chances with mites as i have a large healthy collection and i want it to stay that way! I'll let you all know how i go. Cheers. Pete


----------



## jinin (Oct 2, 2009)

How much did you pay for the little fella?


----------



## eipper (Oct 2, 2009)

I have records of those type of mites on the following

_Phyllurus, Saltuarius, Oedura, Saproscincus, Ctenotus, Eulamprus, Tropidechis_ and a very similar red mite on _Taudactylus eugellensis_

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## geckodan (Oct 2, 2009)

Nothing to panic about really. There are numerous way to get rid of them. NEVER use insecticide of any king on a gecko. You can 
1. Pick them off individually with forceps
2. dab them with some olive oil and then wipe them off with a cotton bud the next day when they have suffocated
3. use a little bit of reversed sticky tape over your finger and dab the back of the mite with the sticky side

They feed only on skin debris and I have never seen them move from cage to cage. They are quite long lived and can persist for 6 months or more.


----------



## TURBO8 (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks Geckodan , i think i'll go with " dab them with some olive oil and then wipe them off with a cotton bud the next day when they have suffocated " method as i don't wanna hurt the little fella ! As you mentioned they don't move from cage to cage , do they only stay attached to the gecko ?? Thanks again for the great info . Cheers. Pete 






geckodan said:


> Nothing to panic about really. There are numerous way to get rid of them. NEVER use insecticide of any king on a gecko. You can
> 1. Pick them off individually with forceps
> 2. dab them with some olive oil and then wipe them off with a cotton bud the next day when they have suffocated
> 3. use a little bit of reversed sticky tape over your finger and dab the back of the mite with the sticky side
> ...


----------



## Glowmonkey (Oct 2, 2009)

Turbo8,

I suggest you use a cotton tip and only do a few at a time just in case the little fella is sensitve, its probably quite safe, but you never know, remember licking peanuts can kill some people and animals can be as varied in their strengths and weaknesses as humans.


----------



## jinin (Oct 2, 2009)

How Much did you pay for it?


----------



## TURBO8 (Oct 2, 2009)

Cheers for the input!



Glowmonkey said:


> Turbo8,
> 
> I suggest you use a cotton tip and only do a few at a time just in case the little fella is sensitve, its probably quite safe, but you never know, remember licking peanuts can kill some people and animals can be as varied in their strengths and weaknesses as humans.


----------



## TURBO8 (Oct 2, 2009)

jinin said:


> How Much did you pay for it?


 

I dont like to discuss prices in a open forum , as some people sell things to others at a different prices and other may get offended !


----------

